# I'm a new daddy!!!



## NBVC (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wanted to let all my Excel friends across the world know that I am a new proud daddy to a baby boy.  Born on February 4th @ 7 lbs and 12 oz.


----------



## steve case (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations!  Your life will change (-:
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 11, 2008)

NBVC said:


> Just wanted to let all my Excel friends across the world know that I am a new proud daddy to a baby boy. Born on February 4th @ 7 lbs and 12 oz.


 
Congratulations, Vittorio!  

Say goodbye to long nights asleep and lay-ins in the morning, and say hello to soiled diapers and a screaming banshee 

Seriously well done - what have you named the little fella?


----------



## Domski (Feb 11, 2008)

Many congratulations !!!

I've yet to be 'blessed' with such or to be honest the good woman to produce them but I'm sure he will bring you much joy and happiness (and a few sleepless nights).

Dom


----------



## NBVC (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys.... the sleepless nights have already kicked in... but he still brings much joy every time I look at him.  It is truly a wonderful experience (I may change my mind when he's a teenager, won't I?  )

Richard, his name is Kyle.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Russ At Index (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi NBVC ,

Well done to the new Mum & Dad !!

Richard mentioned..... Any thoughts on a name ???

I assume he was reffering to his little chaps "MrExcel logon" !!

Congratulations

Russ


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 11, 2008)

Well Vittorio say a big howdy! to baby Kyle from all of us here at MrExcel.com 

My kids mean the world to me so I know how you must be feeling.  

@Dom

Haven't found a good woman yet huh?  Like I always used to say to my parents: "I like a good woman, but I prefer a bad one!"


----------



## Domski (Feb 11, 2008)

> "I like a good woman, but I prefer a bad one!"


 
There's plenty of bad ones about, that's why I keep missing the good ones .


----------



## TinaP (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## hatman (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats.  We are expecting our second one around Easter time... it's a wild ride, and one I wouldn't miss for the world.


----------



## shades (Feb 21, 2008)

Congrats, on the wonderful news.

And to hatman on the soon to be second!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 21, 2008)

Congrats!

I've forgotten the early morning stuff and nappy changing because my 3 are older than that, but even though they drive us nuts occasionally we wouldn't be without them. 

Happy parenting, and welcome Kyle! 

Denis


----------



## djl0525 (Feb 21, 2008)

Congratulations!  Many blessings to follow.

DJ


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yeh, congratulations from me too!   My first is due mid August...

Jon


----------



## Stormseed (Feb 22, 2008)

Best compliments and congratulations from me and my family, NBVC. 

I love small kids ! Well, I am longing for that experience but looks like God aint happy with me so he has not blessed me with one kid yet. It has been 3 years I got married to my wife. Seems she has a few gynaec problems and I hope she would recover soon 

@ Mr. Richard & Domski



> Like I always used to say to my parents: "I like a good woman, but I prefer a bad one!"



Thought for the Day: 
It is really hard to wait for the right woman in Life - Especially, when the wrong ones are so beautiful and willing


----------



## Tiny (Feb 22, 2008)

NBVC said:


> Thanks guys.... the sleepless nights have already kicked in... but he still brings much joy every time I look at him. It is truly a wonderful experience *(I may change my mind when he's a teenager, won't I?  )*
> 
> Richard, his name is Kyle.


 

try about 3yrs old Mate!!!! you know when they decide they have a stronger will than EVERYone

congrats.


----------



## NBVC (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks again all for your kind words.... so far so good... Kyle is a being a good little boy... He has some gas problems that makes him cramp and cry that we hope he will overcome soon.  It is so sad to see the little guy cry when he is in pain.


----------

